# Acetamiprid?



## Hera (Sep 26, 2010)

I've been getting a flare up of mealies on a few of my paphs and I was using Malthion which seems to not be doing any good anymore. Maybe they've become resistant, maybe I should apply more often, I'm not sure. The question that I have is, I went out to buy Bayer Rose and Flower insect spray and couldn't find it, but I did find Ortho Rosepride Insect Killer with acetamiprid. Has anyone used this product? I'm nervous about using something new and not sure about the effectivness. Weigh-in please.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 26, 2010)

Hera said:


> ...maybe I should apply more often, I'm not sure. ...




NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you said it, they have become resistant. it is imperative to rotate rotate rotate modes of action of pesticides.

the chart referenced here is helpful: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10098&highlight=mode+action

they suggest three different modes of action

i have used TriStar, which is the professional formulation of acetamiprid for several years. i like it. i have not noticed phytotoxicity (damage to the plant because of the pesticide) on anything. i believe it is even safe to use on poinsettias in bract.

sorry about the rant but pesticides are dangerous!

if you feel like reading, i tried to make sense here:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7161&highlight=mode+action


----------



## Hera (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the link. A treasure trove of insect killing info. I will try the Ortho and I will rotate. I'll let you know how it goes. THanks again.:wink:


----------



## Ray (Sep 27, 2010)

I keep Orthene, Merit, and now SucraShield in my arsenal, have them labeled "1", "2", and "3", and put the last one used in a plastic, zip-lock bag.

When treating, I use the next number (above the bagged one) in the repeating sequence for three consecutive weekly treatments, then put it in the bag. That way, I don't have to think about which was last.

I also tend to mix Enstar II (an IGR) with the insecticides.


----------



## Hera (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Ray.


----------

